# Studies on rats and marijuana?



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I know that TCH has a lot of positive effects on the human body, so what has been found out about rats?


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Given their proclivity for upper respiratory disease, smoke of any kind would absolutely be detrimental. I understand th a t cannabis can be consumed, smoke free....but what exactly aware you asking? Can you clarify?


----------



## Ashley29 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not sure. But it's nuts to think 'Does marijuana help fight cancer in rats like it does people?' Would be an interesting study. I've heard of people feeding it to their rats (thanks yahoo answers) and some say the rats like it.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Well lets remember that THC, the "bad" part of Marijuana, is in 90% of medicines that humans take (Yeah, I know, Ironic. this is why Most states are trying to pass a bill to legalize Marjuana, but we're not here to talk politics)

In test where Rats were trained to touch a lever at exactly 6 seconds, it showed that it did make time go by slower for them and they clicked it a second too late.

Other then that it has been shown that it has no bad side affects and the same benefits as it does in humans.

In labs they inject pure THC into them. I would assume that since it is a natural plant that people can actually eat I'm sure rats can eat it to. I mean after all, it's a natural herb that people have been using for centuries as food, medicine, and even as paper. It's only been in the last 100 years it has been made illegal for very stupid reasons in my mind.

So basically every benefit it has found in humans is true in rats. Also like in humans, rats can't overdose on it.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I was asking about cancer growths, and feeding it to them. possibly making an oil to spread on their toys even.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I just watched that video on youtube. They gave the three rats marijuana, cocaine, and saline and set them up with a lever that they've been trained to push after 12 seconds to receive a pellet of food.


----------



## Ashley29 (Sep 27, 2012)

You could try making them treats.  Dark chocolate is good for them too -on occasion-. So maybe making a tiny tiny batch of whole wheat flour brownies (with just dark choco and maybe an egg to hold) might make a good -occasional- treat. I imagine you could shape foil in a small square on a baking sheet so you can make a tiny batch.

Or even use an oil to bake just non chocolatey treats. I found a nifty recipe for crunchy fruit balls, you could probably substitute the olive oil in any bake-able rat treat recipe.

I'm just feeling creative, I just made my girls peanut butter and cereal no bakes.  But before mentioned I've never experimented with the stuff. I imagine it would give rats similarly good benefits as it does people.


----------

